# Were the babies abandoned?



## rubix (Sep 4, 2016)

I live in an apartment on the 11th floor and have several planters on my balcony filled with herbs and flowers and whathaveyou. I love my garden and normally go out to water the plants a little every day.

On August 12th I noticed a little egg in my herb garden, and a second one on the 13th. After that, I would see one of the parents sitting on the egg so I decided to reduce the amount of water that planter got so that the "nest" (and it's generous to call the spot she laid her eggs a nest) wouldn't get wet and only watered every second or third day so I wouldn't be out there so much.

When I went out to water the plants on the 25th, I noticed one of the adult pigeons was in the garden and had some little brown puffs squirming around under her! So exciting... but then I felt like I had to water even less to try not to disturb them. (Many plants have died though...sad.)

After that, any time I saw the "nest" through my glass doors, there was an adult there. After about a week, they were there a little less, but wasn't super concerned about it. But for the last couple of days, they've been almost entirely absent. I've seen an adult pigeon out there, but it will sit on the edge of my air conditioner (on the other side of the balcony) or the planter and not go anywhere near the babies. They tweet like mad and the pigeon still doesn't go near them.

Could my presence have scared the parents away? They didn't seem to have a problem with me before (and I left pigeon feed for them to try and make them comfortable), but I'm getting concerned. And based on the babies' crops, it doesn't look like they're being fed.

It's also incredibly hot out there-- it's 25 degrees out there today (feels like 28) and they're in direct sunlight all day. And then it cools off at night-- last night it went down to 9 degrees and felt quite cold. 

Shouldn't mom and dad be involved more than this? It's only been 11 days since I first saw the babies had hatched, so they're probably no older than 13 days at the very most. Would you recommend intervention at some point? Thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

As long as Mom and Dad are showing up every day, things should be fine. At 11-13 days of age, the babies are really too big for the parents to sit on. Another two weeks or so, and the babies will will be flying. Thank you for "tolerating" them and sorry for your lost plants! Keep an eye on them though. We would love to have updates and definitely holler if you think something is amiss. It's a bit concerning that the crops of the babies appear to be empty.

Terry


----------



## rubix (Sep 4, 2016)

The thing I'm worried about it that is doesn't really seem like mom or dad are showing up. I'm not sure if the pigeon that hangs out is one of them because he/she doesn't get very close to them.

But maybe they just stop by briefly?

I checked with a local wildlife rehab and education center's website and it said if you find a baby bird to check for a number of things. It mentioned signs of dehydration, lethargy, and inactivity among other things. They don't have sunken eyes and their bellies don't look "appear overly wrinkled or paperish-white" (as their site describes it). They're wandering around the garden a little bit. So they must be being fed, right? I mean, if no one had come around to see them in a couple days, they'd likely be in rougher shape?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, if they have/had gone for several days without being fed, they would be in pretty serious condition by now. I kind of think all is OK here. Please do keep an eye on them though.

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the bird you are seeing perched nearby is Dad.


----------

